# Rice and pea recipe.



## AB1989 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just got back from Barbados and food at the hotel was brilliant. Since comming home can't handle my plain bland food anymore! Was eating fresh grilled fish, rice and peas with salad all the time!

Does anyone have a decent rice and pea recipe...no its not just cook rice and add peas before anyone says!!

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

coconut milk, peas, stock + couple herbs I think.

can't remember an exactrecipe tho


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

as said above i imagine coconut milk would make a big difference to it. i like cold rice with peas and small pieces of chicken added with a small handful of saltanas.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

just ask Trisha rice and pea make you feel a liccle bit better lol. have a search on google for recipes m8


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

http://www.jamaicatravelandculture.com/food_and_drink/rice_and_peas.htm


----------

